# New House and Shop---a bit different maybe



## Mickm (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello,
My wife and I have sold our house and started building, what we plan to be our last house. We wanted something on a golf course with a nice view of the course and a lake. We lucked up and found the perfect lot and have already started construction. 

I have been on this forum for some time now and have seen many awesome shops. Mine won't be the largest (at 24' x 30') and it won't be the most glamorous or plush but, I do plan to have a nice place with a nice bit of character where it will just be fun to hang out and tinker on different projects.
I have some old artifacts that I plan to keep that will go towards giving the joint some character.   
My plan is for the shop to look like an old time hot rod garage that  is getting a face lift. I am after cool meets classy!

So, I hope you find something here that sparks a bit of interest.

To get started...
The following are some 3d models I did to give you an idea of what I am planning.












The I-beams will be made of wood and the brick will be a feaux brick.
My idea for the overhead beams has changed since I did the models. These will be large distressed wood beams. They will be better for introducing some "warmer" feel than all the rusty metal.

Ok, so much for the planning...on with the real work.

I won't post pictures of dirt being dug so I will start with the frame work of the shop.








Heres a shot from the garage. You can see the large beams I mentioned earlier.



Up comes the top!


More to come 
Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## havasu (Jan 13, 2015)

I am really looking forward to seeing this build!


----------



## Riff_Raff (Jan 15, 2015)

Me too!!!!


----------



## Mickm (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks guys, I hope this build will be something worthy of your interest.
I am very excited at the plan and how I envision it coming out.
Things are moving a bit slow right now but I'll post more pics as I have them.
Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## marty_p (Nov 18, 2016)

havasu said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing this build!



Same here!  Congrats on finally realizing the dream, buddy!


----------



## zannej (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh wow! That looks really cool! I hope everything goes smoothly and I look forward to seeing more pics as the build progresses!


----------



## brownieboy (Nov 22, 2016)

That is awesome! I love seeing someone that can build thier dream home. I would love to be able to have my garage designed just for me. One day itll happen and until that day I will admire yours.


----------

